# Taken Clomid when I was spotting - not fully bleeding



## Nancy1976 (May 6, 2008)

Hello girls,

I'm new on here but have been reading all your posts for ages.  I have PCOS and started on Metformin last August which did nothing  - I am not insulin resistant and am not (too!)overweight.

I then took my first round of Clomid in December - this doctor didn't give me Provera to induce a bleed (I never have any periods because of the PCOS) and unbelievably I got pregnant!  I was so happy but it all ended in tears as I had a blighted ovum and had to have an ERPC at 12 weeks, not nice, but I have moved on ;-)

So I started on Provera a few weeks ago - the first lot didn't work which the nurse said was normal after a miscarriage, so I took a second lot and finished my last tablet last Wednesday then on Saturday morning I got brown spotting which I was very happy about as it meant I could start taking Clomid on the Sunday (the 2nd day), which I did.  But the bleeding has continued to only be very light brown spotting and when I rang the hospital this morning they said I should have waiting to take the Clomid on the 2nd day of proper red bleeding, not just spotting.

I am so upset that I have messed up, as I have been so careful about everything else, and really wanted to be able to start trying again as it's been months since the first go.

Has anybody else done this and could the Clomid still work?

Thanks in advance for any advice. xxx


----------



## Suzejdc (May 13, 2007)

Hi Nancy,

Firstly, I am so sorry about your miscarriage, its a horrid, horrid thing to happen, but I'm glad you have been able to move on. I also suffered a miscarriage (missed miscarriage at 9 weeks, baby was 7.5 weeks - it was a natural miscarriage, no need for ERPC) at the end of January after falling pregnant on clomid, but as you have, we've moved on and are focusing our attentions on getting pregnant again.  

I too took provera 6 weeks after the mc as my history of wonky cycles meant I might have been waiting for AF for months! The provera took longer than 'normal' for it to work, and after A LOT of brown spotting, my AF finally showed and I started clomid again. That cycle of clomid was longer than normal and I didn't ov til CD24 compared with CD19 (as I had for 5 cycles previous to the mc) - obviously my body was still in limbo after the mc. Then the same brown spotting for 5 days or so before AF started properly again.

I'm afraid I can't answer your actual question properly, but I would phone your hosp again and ask what you should do. I'm not sure if this will afect how/if the clomid will work this cycle. However, I have read of girls starting clomid with no AF, although I don't think that is advisable and certainly isn't the norm.

Sorry I can't help directly, but I didn't want to read and run! All the best, let me know how you get on with speaking to your doc as I'd be interested to see what they say. I have often hovered on the brink of brown spotting/red AF and wondering when to officially say it's CD1! 

I'm sure some of the oter girls will be able to help though.  

All the best,
Suze x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi nancy welcome to the board and sorry to hear about your mc. obviously it is best to go with whatever your clinic advises you but dont get too upset about it, i have taken clomid loads of times with just spotting as sometimes that is all i get and i also used to take it day 2 no matter what time af arrived day before but you only count day 1 if af arrives before 3pm if after that then the next day of full bleeding is day 1 (i hope that makes sense  ) its so confusing but my blood tests have always shown that i have ov whilst taking clomid although sadly no bfp

anyway best of luck keep us posted how you get on

L x


----------



## lisa jane (May 6, 2008)

hello nancy

Im also ne to this and have got to start my first lot of clomid soon nervous but excited, any advice of infor that u think will help?

thanks lisa x


----------



## Nancy1976 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks girls - you are all so sweet.

The hospital have told me that I have to go in on Monday for the first of the scans to see if I have responded to the Clomid and ovulated.  It's weird as I still haven't had any bleeding (apart from the spotting), but I don't know if that is because I started taking the Clomid and that might have stopped it in its tracks.  Also, the last time I took the Clomid it was with a different doctor and he didn't give me Provera, he just told me to start taking them straight away even though I wasn't bleeding, and it worked.

We'll just have to wait and see what happens next week.  Fingers crossed it has worked, if not, I'll just have to wait another month, it's not the end of the world I guess.

Lisa - the only advice I would say is wait until you are bleeding before taking it (unlike me!) apart from that it's pretty straight forward, and I had no side effects last time.

I'll let you all know how I get on next week - but if anyone else has been in a similar situation your advice would be much appreciated!

Nancy x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I would wait to see the outcome of your scan....hopefully you've responded so taking it early wouldn't have caused any problems.

Although some women with very irregular cycles are advised to take clomid with no bleed but this is not the norm (often they'll be given something to trigger a bleed beforehand). Ideally you should only take clomid as prescribed, when you have full flow bleeding.

You only count cd1 as the first day of full flow red bleeding. You should ignore any spotting and/or old "brown" blood and if bleeding starts after about 3pm you count the following day as cd1 eg....

Monday....spotting and/or old brown blood
Tuesday....full flow red bleeding starts 3pm
Wednesday....cd1
Thursday....cd2 and start clomid (if prescribed to start cd2)

Good luck
Natasha



lisa jane said:


> Im also ne to this and have got to start my first lot of clomid soon nervous but excited, any advice of infor that u think will help?
> 
> thanks lisa x


Hi Lisa

Here's some threads that you may find helpful...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=41641.0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

